# R.I.P Rhonda :(



## JustMe850

Hi, I just wanted to let everyone know that BBWDREAMLOVER passed away this morning. I know she had alot of friends on this site so I wanted to make sure that you knew. I don't have any of the details as far as funeral arrangements yet. Just pray for her family to get through this. For those of you who knew Rhonda, she was in alot of pain and is now where she wanted to be....with her son.


----------



## Sandie S-R

OMG - I'm just shocked. God bless her. I'm just so sorry that this has happened. When you have more info, please let us know. 

Dear Rhonda, be at peace. We will miss you.


----------



## JustMe850

I will....everything just happened, but i will be sure to keep everyone updated.
Thanks for your prayers.


----------



## KHayes666

is this for real? what happened?


----------



## crystalayers1989

I'm sorry to hear that. Could you post a picture, I'm not familiar with who she is?


----------



## KHayes666

crystalayers1989 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. Could you post a picture, I'm not familiar with who she is?



hugenhot dot com Crys.......if this is for real then I'm deeply saddened. I've known her almost 5 years :-(


----------



## JustMe850

yes, unfortunately this is for real. Just keep her family in your prayers please.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

I am so sad to hear this. My thoughts and prayers are with her family.


----------



## Wagimawr

ho lee shit.

I'm so sorry.


----------



## dave_1673

im very sorry to heare this...


----------



## Mathias

Oh my God. I'm absolutely stunned. 

May she rest in peace...


----------



## crystalayers1989

KHayes666 said:


> hugenhot.com Crys.......if this is for real then I'm deeply saddened. I've known her almost 5 years :-(



Thanks! I know of her, she was on my; myspace.


----------



## D_A_Bunny

I am deeply saddened by this news. My thoughts and prayers are with her family. Rest in peace Rhonda.


----------



## crystalayers1989

JustMe850 said:


> Hi, I just wanted to let everyone know that BBWDREAMLOVER passed away this morning. I know she had alot of friends on this site so I wanted to make sure that you knew. I don't have any of the details as far as funeral arrangements yet. Just pray for her family to get through this. For those of you who knew Rhonda, she was in alot of pain and is now where she wanted to be....with her son.




Do you know what happened to her?


----------



## JustMe850

No, I don't know what happned. I just got the phone call a few hours ago. Her roommate found her.


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat

My thoughts and prayers go out to her family,and friends


----------



## crystalayers1989

JustMe850 said:


> No, I don't know what happned. I just got the phone call a few hours ago. Her roommate found her.



That is very sad. If you find anything out please post it. Thanks!


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat

I know she will be smiling down us all from Heaven


----------



## HeatherBBW

This is very sad news.

My sympathies to her friends and family. So much loss in such a short time.


----------



## Tad

My condolences to those close to her too.


----------



## mergirl

This is such sad news. I hope she passed peacefully.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Oh no. How sad.  My condolences to her family and friends...


----------



## stan_der_man

My condolences for her passing and to her family also...


----------



## KHayes666

Cindy....Connie....Rhonda....that's 3 this year that I knew.

*shakes head* Why?


----------



## Ash

This is so sad. My thoughts are with her family and friends.


----------



## HeatherBBW

For those interested in helping Rhonda's family during this tragic time, please visit this thread:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1335200#post1335200


----------



## sugar and spice

This is so very sad my deepest condolences go out to her family and friends.


----------



## bexy

What sad news  My thoughts go to her family and friends. xxx


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

wow. I don't even know what to say.


----------



## fatlane

A moment of silence.












We'll miss you, Rhonda.


----------



## Plump_Princess

May her beautiful spirit be blessed, happy and thriving wherever she is now. <3


----------



## Emma

Oh my god. I'm so shocked, what happened? RIP  very sad this is.


----------



## exile in thighville

This is dreadful and shocking and I'm very sorry for her family's and the community's loss. I hope she is at peace.


----------



## chocolate desire

I am in such a shock at this news even though I know those last words are oh so true.. RIP Rhonda I will miss you your friend Renee



JustMe850 said:


> Hi, I just wanted to let everyone know that BBWDREAMLOVER passed away this morning. I know she had alot of friends on this site so I wanted to make sure that you knew. I don't have any of the details as far as funeral arrangements yet. Just pray for her family to get through this. For those of you who knew Rhonda, she was in alot of pain and is now where she wanted to be....with her son.


----------



## Red

This is shocking. RIP Rhonda


----------



## Redhotphatgirl

Another light just went out in this world. But yes she is where she wanted to be with her special special son. We loved her. May she find the peace she deserves. Always all our love RED and parrot.


----------



## Edens_heel

I did not know Rhonda, but I hope now she has found some peace in her life.

2009 can end now - there's been enough loss, personally and on this board.


----------



## Adamantoise

JustMe850 said:


> Hi, I just wanted to let everyone know that BBWDREAMLOVER passed away this morning. I know she had alot of friends on this site so I wanted to make sure that you knew. I don't have any of the details as far as funeral arrangements yet. Just pray for her family to get through this. For those of you who knew Rhonda, she was in alot of pain and is now where she wanted to be....with her son.



What terrible news-I'm so sorry everyone. May she rest free of pain.


----------



## LoveBHMS

Redhotphatgirl said:


> Another light just went out in this world. But yes she is where she wanted to be with her special special son. We loved her. May she find the peace she deserves. Always all our love RED and parrot.



This was my thought exactly when I head the news. I truly believe that Rhonda wanted to be with the man she loved and was her best friend. 

Even in heaven, a son still needs his mother. If we take any comfort in this it is that they are together forever now.


----------



## Ernest Nagel

Condolences to her family and many friends. She was a lovely and generous person in every regard.

*An Irish Funeral Prayer*

Death is nothing at all.
It does not count.
I have only slipped away into the next room.
Everything remains as it was.
The old life that we lived so fondly together is untouched, unchanged.
Whatever we were to each other, that we are still.
Call me by the old familiar name.
Speak of me in the easy way which you always used.
Put no sorrow in your tone.
Laugh as we always laughed at the little jokes that we enjoyed together.
Play, smile, think of me, pray for me.
Let my name be ever the household word that it always was.
Let it be spoken without effort
Life means all that it ever meant. It is the same as it ever was.
There is unbroken continuity.
Why should I be out of mind because I am out of sight?
I am but waiting for you, for an interval, somewhere very near, just around the corner.
All is well. Nothing is hurt; nothing is lost.
One brief moment and all will be as it was before.
How we shall laugh at the trouble of parting, when we meet again.

Source: derived from a sermon written by Henry Scott Holland and delivered in St. Paul's (London) on 15 May 1910, at which time the body of King Edward VII was lying in state at Westminster. Although not originally derived from Irish writings, versions of this sermon have been used at many Irish and Catholic funerals over the years.


----------



## tonynyc

Condolences to Rhonda's family and friends


----------



## Isa

Very sad to hear about this. May she rest in peace and find happiness with her son again.


----------



## largenlovely

Wow....Bruce just called me to let me know that Rhonda had died.....i don't even know what to say...this is just so sad....

I haven't talked to Rhonda in a little while..but i've spent a lot of time with her and her son....

Rhonda i'm sorry that i've not been available the last number of months...i wish now that i had been  Tell Zak hi..i know you're happy to be with him once again 

Bruce isn't allowed to post on this forum but he wanted me to also express his condolences. He and i both spent some time together with Rhonda at her place and they made ammends and he was truly saddened to hear about her passing. He also knows that she will be at peace since she is now with reunited with Zak.

We're sorry to lose you Rhonda but know that you're happier where you are now *all my love to both you and Zak* and my condolences to her family 

I'm going to try to make the funeral or the wake...


----------



## juicyjacqulyn

such a beauty lost  May her light shine on in memory


----------



## KaliCurves

*This is very sad and shocking news. I post this with deepest condolences from Haunted and I. This is so sad, god bless her family and friends in there time of loss. Im glad she had someone so special to meet her on the other side, and whom she was looking so forward to seeing again it warms my heart to know they are reunited at last. RIP*:sad:


----------



## Jon Blaze

I was just back home too...   

I attended the funeral for her son. 

This is devastating...

RIP my good friend.


----------



## runningman

Very sad. No words fit. RIP.


----------



## ssflbelle

What a shocking thing to hear. My prayers and thoughts are with her friends and family. She is free from pain and with her Son, I am sure she is glad to see him again. Remember all the good things she brought to this earth and to these boards. She was a real beautiful person.


----------



## Ivy

This is incredibly sad and shocking news. My deepest condolences go out to her family and friends. Rest in peace Rhonda.


----------



## Les Toil

I can remember the very day Rhonda came on the Dimensions General Board and announced her arrival. She wasn't much of a message board chatter but she definitely was determined to make her presence known here. Wow, that seemed to be about eight years ago or so. How very, very sad. I always thought she had the most poignant and beautiful eyes.

I don't know why it often seems taboo to post a photo of the dear souls that pass away here but I think it's important to help place a face to their net names to those who may not recognize the name.







Rest in peace to you and your son Rhonda.


----------



## dragorat

*I am totally stunned.Rhonda was a very specially lady.I remember when her son died how she said she didn't want to live but thru talks with all her friends online she learned that Zak wouldn't want her to intentionally end her life.Now she's with him.My love & sympathies go out to her family & to all who knew her.As was said another bright light has gone out in the Dims universe.I'd like to leave everyone with the words of my late mother who told me before she died...."Don't dwell on the passing but remember all the good times past!"I'm sure all who knew her would agree that Rhonda gave us all many good times in her words & her pics.R.I.P.Rhonda we will always love you.:sad:*


----------



## FEast

OMG, what a shock! I remember when she posted about the loss of her son. She was absolutely devastated, and I don't blame her one bit for wanting to be with him again. However, she was a beautiful young woman, and it was too soon for her to go. RIP, Rhonda.~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## SocialbFly

May she rest in peace.


----------



## Weeze

Horrible, horrible news. I hope she rests in peace, wherever that may be.


----------



## Goddess Patty

Im totally at a loss for words by this news. Your beauty and spirit will never be forgotten Rhonda. RIP in my dear friend. You will be missed!


----------



## ShazzyBombshell

Such sad news! It's really shocking i am not quite sure what to say, apart from my thoughts are with her family and friends xx


----------



## Shosh

I feel so sad to hear this. I hope you find peace with your son now Rhonda.


----------



## gangstadawg

KHayes666 said:


> Cindy....Connie....Rhonda....that's 3 this year that I knew.
> 
> *shakes head* Why?



i know who connie and rhonda are but who is cindy? and this is messed up. WTF happened?


----------



## KHayes666

gangstadawg said:


> i know who connie and rhonda are but who is cindy? and this is messed up. WTF happened?



Please ask in a PM, this is not the place to discuss someone else.

I miss Rhonda already :-(


----------



## Tooz

Wow, what a shock. This is terrible news. What HAPPENED?

Really a sad thing.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

i send my sincerest condolences and sympathies to her friends and family.


----------



## danny007

I don't post that often in here, and I wish I were doing so under happier circumstances. I want to echo what many done on this thread and that's offer my condolences to her family over this loss, especially in the holiday season. Its real tough. 

I never did get the chance to talk with her, but from what people have said, she seemed like a wonderful person. My thoughts and prayers are with her family and that there is no more pain, no more suffering, only peace. God Bless. Danny


----------



## JMNYC

Stunned, sorry.

Met her and spent time with her and her son in 2006 before the taping of the Dr. Keith Ablow show. The one thing that stands out in my mind was how totally herself she was. "This is me. Take it or leave it." Given some pretty significant life challenges---leaving aside the sudden death of her son shortly after I met them---she cut a swath through this world that will be remembered for a long time. She made the most of her size, her background, her circumstances, and lived life to the fullest. 

A bright light has gone out.

R.I.P., Rhonda.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

wow, I don't know what else I can say that hasn't already been said. She was so young, this is a real shock. My sincerest condolences go out to her family and friends. 

R.I.P. Rhonda


----------



## pinuptami

This is devastating news. I didn't know Rhonda very well, and now I am truly saddened that I won't ever get the chance to know her better. RIP Rhonda


----------



## superodalisque

my condolences to her friends and family. she was a sweet woman. the only thing that comforts me about this is knowing that she is now with her son whom she loved dearly. rest in peace beautiful angel.


----------



## liz (di-va)

I am so sorry to hear this. I hope that there is peace for her, wherever she is.


----------



## rainyday

I'm very sorry to read this. I don't know what happened, but I do think grief can have huge reverberations for a long time afterward both physically and emotionally. I'm glad she's at least free from that now, but what sad news. My condolences to her family.


----------



## mango

*I am sorry to hear about Rhonda's passing.

I recall many conversations and personal chats I had with her in Dims chat over the last few years.

She had a colourful personality which always matched her colourful text font.

R.I.P. ((((((((( Rhonda babe ))))))))))*


----------



## johnnny2005

God bless you Rhonda.Rest in peace.


----------



## sunnie1653

I am so beyond shocked and saddened by this news.  May you rest in peace dear Rhonda.. go be with your son, and with God. We will miss you.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Rest in peace, Rhonda.


----------



## chocolate desire

the locket you see her wearing in Mr Les Toils photo post is what some Dim friends bought for her when zak passed. She wore that always and every so often she would reach up and touch it as if she was caressing Zak himself.
She loved that locket and was so happy to know people cared and shared her pain. Man I miss her already.


----------



## TCUBOB

That's terrible. Obviously, our thoughts and prayers go out to those she left behind.


----------



## EyeMInsane

My heartfelt condolences. Rhonda was such a beautiful & kind soul.. she will be missed greatly!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Add me to the list of the shocked and saddened. I thought she was a nice person and I will miss her presence on Dims. 

Rest In Peace Rhonda. Go meet your beloved Son.


----------



## greeneyes

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Add me to the list of the shocked and saddened. I thought she was a nice person and I will miss her presence on Dims.
> 
> Rest In Peace Rhonda. Go meet your beloved Son.


 OMG I am so sorry to her family and friends . she was a really sweet person


----------



## Theresa48

Sometimes, words just can't express what is felt. So sorry to hear about Rhonda. I didn't know her except through her posts over the years. I do know she was a loving and beloved person. Rest in peace. My condolences to her family and friends.


----------



## Blackjack

Condolences to her family and her many friends.


----------



## joh

I am so sorry to hear this :-(. My thoughts and prayers are with her family.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

My condolences and prayers to Rhonda's family and friends. 

May she rest in peace.


----------



## MamaLisa

My deepest condolences go out to her family and friends. Rest in peace Rhonda


----------



## NancyGirl74

I have no words. I'm so very sorry.


----------



## Punkin1024

I'm sorry to hear this. I didn't know her well, but from all that I've read, she was well loved. My condolences to her family and friends. May she be at peace with her beloved son.


----------



## Guy

Sad news indeed. The holidays can be a very difficult time for people. My dad passed away on Christmas day several years ago and it is still hard to talk about. Rhonda will be sorely missed. My condolences to her family and friends.


----------



## cinnamitch

My condolences to the ones left behind with her passing. I hope they find comfort in their memories of her. May she be at peace holding her son close to her in a joyful reunion.


----------



## jennywren

What heaven has sent to us, it calls home again.

My deepest condolences.


----------



## swamptoad

I'm really a loss of words.  This is very sad news. May she now rest in peace. My thoughts and prayers to her family and loved ones as well.


----------



## PhatChk

My deepest condolences to friends and family. Rest in Peace Rhonda


----------



## Ruffie

Wow it was quite a shock to see this sad news. I know how much she loved and missed her son and when we talked about it she sought a way to make sense of it all now. Hopefully when she reunited on the other side she had all the answers and the peace she sought.


----------



## littlefairywren

Rest in peace Rhonda 
Deepest sympathies to her friends and family.


----------



## Mikey

Like everyone here I am shocked. May she find her peace!


----------



## Famouslastwords

Wow, I was just thinking about her two days ago and now this. Sigh. May she rest in peace.


----------



## Christina416

Rest with your son in peace Rhonda
My condolences and prayers to Rhonda's family and friends


----------



## mel

I am so sorry to hear this


----------



## swedishiron

She was/is so sweet and willing to talk seriously with her fans.


----------



## bmann0413

I just heard about this. She was a nice and intelligent person. We always used to talk about how if we ever met, she would give a great, big hug. And she sometimes cheered me up when I felt bad. She was a really good friend with a great heart.

My condolences go out to her family and friends. She was a truly great person, and she will be truly missed. I hope she's resting in peace and together with her son.


----------



## Mini

Wow. Shit.


----------



## Gspoon

Oh my...

Thats horrible... My prayers are with her and her family. As I read this I felt my heart sink. I am sorry to hear this.


----------



## bigsexy920

RIP Rhonda. I have a vision of you in my mind since Ive heard the news of you and your son in a hug. I think this is how I want to remember you. 

My prayers go out to your family and friends.


----------



## largenlovely

dragorat i know you hon and i know in absolutely no way would you even be suggesting that she ended her life...i know that you're not..but i wouldn't want anyone to think that is what might have happened so please forgive me for using your post as an example..i hope you understand it in the way that it's meant. I just wouldn't want anyone to consider that Rhonda might have taken her own life, because as sure as i'm sitting here i know that she didn't...and i know that you know she didn't either 



dragorat said:


> *I remember when her son died how she said she didn't want to live but thru talks with all her friends online she learned that Zak wouldn't want her to intentionally end her life.*



I've known Rhonda for such a long time..me and Zak used to go on shopping sprees ...i taught him how to play piano..i've spent a lot of time with both of them. Me and Rhonda have giggled our tails off during a many a picture sets and videos together  After Zak died, me and Rhonda would have long talks..my brother died when i was a teenager and i understand grief and i'd try to help her by telling her things my own mother went through when we lost my brother...and plus, i knew and loved Zak too..so i could share that with her. So there were times when i'd visit that we'd have these super huge deep emotional and spiritual discussions that usually ended with us crying and then laughing at ourselves for crying. When Rhonda lost Zak she felt like she lost her life..and there were times she didn't want to go on, as she's mentioned before...but i know Rhonda and i know that whatever happened wasn't intentional. She told me more than a few times that as badly as she wanted to leave this earth to be with Zak, she believed that if she took her own life that she wouldn't be with him...and that stopped her from ever harming herself. 

Which, i'm not trying to make this into a discussion about beliefs and suicide...i'm just stating what she and i were raised to believe and why i know that she wouldn't have hurt her own self....and maybe i'm being too paranoid about what people say and what might be said of her..but i know how things and words can be misconstrued so i just wanted to say that before someone might misunderstand anything ya know? 

maybe this isn't the place for me to post this..maybe i'm just being overly protective ...and if that's the case, i'm sorry...i've spent a lot of time with Rhonda and as one of her friends i wouldn't want anyone to believe something that i'm sure isn't true...so please forgive me if i've stepped over a line or something..i just wanted to make sure nobody would take anything that's said out of context and try to draw conclusions without knowing her like some of us did. 

Again dragorat, i know you didn't at all mean for it to sound like that could have possibly happened, which is why you put the disclaimer at the end...i just know that a lot of people were aware of Rhonda's grief over losing Zak and i just wouldn't want anyone to try to draw that conclusion by themselves with only knowing limited information.


----------



## maureenc

I didn't know her, but I can see she will be greatly missed. My heart goes out to all of her family, friends, and Dims friends too. I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## candygodiva

Wow, I'm pretty shocked by this. My condolences to Rhonda's family. I'm gonna miss her.:really sad:


----------



## Tracii

That is just so sad, my condolences go out to her family and friends.


----------



## bigjayne66

My Husband died suddenly so I know what a shock losing Rhonda will be ,I didn't know her personally but my deepest sympathies go to all her family and friends.


----------



## BigHotBombshells

This is very sad. 



RIP Rhonda


----------



## Tori DeLuca

There are no words... I dont even know how to feel.
I am so sorry.

Rest In Peace Dear Soul...


----------



## Gluben

I talked to her online a few times and helped her out a bit with money and just talking and getting to know her. She was such a sweet woman and those talks often gave me a big insight into the world of BBWs and fat acceptance. When her son died, she seemed to lose a lot of that zest for life, and now to find that she's with him, well...it was too soon for her, but I'm sure she's happier now that she is with him again.

I'm going to miss her a lot. RIP Rhonda/HugeNHot/BBWDREAMLOVER.


----------



## gnoom

Our thoughts and prayers are with Rhondas son and family at this time...

RIP Rhonda, may you now be at peace...

Boris and Miss Stacie


----------



## FatAndProud

Such a beautiful person, inside and out, has been lost. I think she was an absolutely fantastic woman. She was always kind and she had a confidence meter that burst through the roof. It's a shame I was not able to personally let her know how amazing she was. I know her close friends and family were able to affirm her qualities as an individual. The size acceptance community has lost, yet, another valuable soldier. 

RIP Rhonda, you WILL be missed.


----------



## Ned Sonntag

One of her friends had sent me a note a couple of months ago telling me she was going thru a rough patch and could I help out... then things seemed to be getting better. She'd been under a lot of stress... this is very sad...


----------



## stuffedbellylover

That´s sad news...

I didn´t know Rhonda except I heard about her son´s accident a time ago...

My deepest condolences to her family and friends of course...

Chris


----------



## loveembig

My condolences to family and friends, this is very sad indeed.


----------



## LinCanDo66

I'm so sad to hear the news. She was beautiful and vibrant and such a sweet person. She will be missed.


----------



## chocolate desire

All I can say is when she and I talked on the 30th of Nov she was sick and had been for a little while. I hane not talked to Rachel(her sister) or Tonie(sister in law) but I know she was planning a trip to Cali and was very excited about that.I say this only because a few post have hinted she might have took her life and I KNOW thats not the case.


----------



## Alan

Rhonda will be sorely missed, but fondly remembered, to many, as myself:
a sweet, robust woman while on this earth,
now reunited with her beloved son, Zak, whom she gave birth. 
My heart-felt condolences go out to her family and true friends,
for one day, we all: will cast are fate and soul into the winds...

God Bless Rhonda & her family!


----------



## fatcharlie

I´m in shock........my dear friend and angel have taken off and flown away.

I have been worried for her the last couple of weeks and time by time last year. I almost wrote Melissa the other day to hear if she had heard anything.

Been a member of her site since she started it - and it was closed yesterday I coulden´t understand.

Oh God (and I don´t beleif in any God) what a shock.
But I have feared for this
I have followed Rhonda for 7-8 years first on Dim. chat, her Myspace sites, Eye ball chats and Facebook site. 
During this years she have had a lot of up and downs. House fire, loss of her father and that terrible loss of her son and her medical issues and with that her economical situation the last year.

I or we (my wife was also involved) have tryed to support her during this years as a friend and sometimes more like a father.

R.I.P sweet Rhonda now you will be in just our memories and DREAMs. 
Hope you will reach that beuatiful island and beach you dreamt of together with Zak.

Puss o kram Charlie:wubu:


----------



## chocolate desire

Charlie I thought about you when I heard the news yesterday.. I know you and Rhonda had a very special friendship. I am sorry for your loss she talked about you often.



fatcharlie said:


> I´m in shock........my dear friend and angel have taken off and flown away.
> 
> I have been worried for her the last couple of weeks and time by time last year. I almost wrote Melissa the other day to hear if she had heard anything.
> 
> Been a member of her site since she started it - and it was closed yesterday I coulden´t understand.
> 
> Oh God (and I don´t beleif in any God) what a shock.
> But I have feared for this
> I have followed Rhonda for 7-8 years first on Dim. chat, her Myspace sites, Eye ball chats and Facebook site.
> During this years she have had a lot of up and downs. House fire, loss of her father and that terrible loss of her son and her medical issues and with that her economical situation the last year.
> 
> I or we (my wife was also involved) have tryed to support her during this years as a friend and sometimes more like a father.
> 
> R.I.P sweet Rhonda now you will be in just our memories and DREAMs.
> Hope you will reach that beuatiful island and beach you dreamt of together with Zak.
> 
> Puss o kram Charlie:wubu:


----------



## arcade_perfect

Woah - this is so out of the blue... My thoughts go out to her family. RIP Rhonda.


----------



## bigcutiejacki

Rhonda

Im sorry for your family, yet I am certain you are free now walking along side your son and God in the kingdom of heaven. You will be missed very much. It was a pleaseure to meet you @ Dr. K. 

Peace be with you!

Jacki


----------



## loggamatt

While I didn't know Rhonda personally, the many and varied tributes to her that have already been posted show what a great loss this is.

My condolences to Rhonda's family and friends.


----------



## EtobicokeFA

It's sad news. It must have been hard for her after her son's death. 
My condolences and sympathies to Rhonda's family and friends.


----------



## JustMe850

chocolate desire said:


> All I can say is when she and I talked on the 30th of Nov she was sick and had been for a little while. I hane not talked to Rachel(her sister) or Tonie(sister in law) but I know she was planning a trip to Cali and was very excited about that.I say this only because a few post have hinted she might have took her life and I KNOW thats not the case.



Thanks for this Renee. I talked to Rhonda last week, and yes....she was very excited to come to Cali. She was so looking forward to seeing my kids, which makes this even harder for them and I as well. It doesn't even seem possible that she did this herself, I would hate for anyone to think that. Yes, she wanted to be with Zak, but she knew that one day she would be when the time came.


----------



## Jigen

This is a very sad news.


----------



## Zedd020

R.I.P Rhonda my thoughts and prayers got out to her friends and family.


----------



## TallFatSue

This is both astonishing and shocking. My thoughts and prayers are with her family and friends.


KHayes666 said:


> Cindy....Connie....Rhonda....that's 3 this year that I knew.
> 
> *shakes head* Why?


We're all on this Earth for only a short time, but they were snatched away all too soon.


----------



## Brenda

How sad that her life should end prematurely. My thoughts and prayers are with her family.

Brenda


----------



## DeniseW

To my dearest family, some things I'd like to say...
but first of all, to let you know, that I arrived okay.
I'm writing this from heaven. Here I dwell with God above.
Here, there's no more tears of sadness; here is just eternal love.

Please do not be unhappy just because I'm out of sight.
Remember that I'm with you every morning, noon and night.
That day I had to leave you when my life on earth was through,
God picked me up and hugged me and He said, "I welcome you."

It's good to have you back again; you were missed while you were gone.
As for your dearest family, they'll be here later on.
I need you here badly; you're part of my plan.
There's so much that we have to do, to help our mortal man.

God gave me a list of things, that he wished for me to do.
And foremost on the list, was to watch and care for you.
And when you lie in bed at night, the day's chores put to flight.
God and I are closest to you....in the middle of the night.

When you think of my life on earth, and all those loving years
because you are only human, they are bound to bring you tears.
But do not be afraid to cry; it does relieve the pain.
Remember there would be no flowers, unless there was some rain.

I wish that I could tell you all that God has planned.
But if I were to tell you, you wouldn't understand.
But one thing is for certain, though my life on earth is o'er.
I'm closer to you now, than I ever was before.

There are many rocky roads ahead of you and many hills to climb;
but together we can do it by taking one day at a time.
It was always my philosophy and I'd like it for you too...
that as you give unto the world, the world will give to you.

If you can help somebody who's in sorrow and pain,
then you can say to God at night......"My day was not in vain."
And now I am contented....that my life has been worthwhile,
knowing as I passed along the way, I made somebody smile.

So if you meet somebody who is sad and feeling low,
just lend a hand to pick him up, as on your way you go.
When you're walking down the street, and you've got me on your mind;
I'm walking in your footsteps only half a step behind.

And when it's time for you to go.... from that body to be free,
remember you're not going.....you're coming here to me.


----------



## diableps

Melissa
That was a wonderful post. I lost a daughter around about the same time, so I had some idea of her grief and sadness. We all say our thoughts and prayers go out to her and her family, partly because we simply do not know what else to say, but in the end it is all we can say. Just remember that after the funeral to have a good laugh, remembering the good times.


----------



## panhype

I'm downright shocked...

Lots of thoughts going through my mind. Of course... Rhonda was one of the first girls i had contacts with after the Paysite Board opened. She was an unique personality - rather than just looking pretty, she had her edges as well and voiced her opinion when she felt so. I give her big respect for that as well. Rhonda will be sadly missed.


----------



## Alan

DeniseW said:


> To my dearest family, some things I'd like to say...
> but first of all, to let you know, that I arrived okay.
> I'm writing this from heaven. Here I dwell with God above.
> Here, there's no more tears of sadness; here is just eternal love.
> 
> Please do not be unhappy just because I'm out of sight.
> Remember that I'm with you every morning, noon and night.
> That day I had to leave you when my life on earth was through,
> God picked me up and hugged me and He said, "I welcome you."
> 
> It's good to have you back again; you were missed while you were gone.
> As for your dearest family, they'll be here later on.
> I need you here badly; you're part of my plan.
> There's so much that we have to do, to help our mortal man.
> 
> God gave me a list of things, that he wished for me to do.
> And foremost on the list, was to watch and care for you.
> And when you lie in bed at night, the day's chores put to flight.
> God and I are closest to you....in the middle of the night.
> 
> When you think of my life on earth, and all those loving years
> because you are only human, they are bound to bring you tears.
> But do not be afraid to cry; it does relieve the pain.
> Remember there would be no flowers, unless there was some rain.
> 
> I wish that I could tell you all that God has planned.
> But if I were to tell you, you wouldn't understand.
> But one thing is for certain, though my life on earth is o'er.
> I'm closer to you now, than I ever was before.
> 
> There are many rocky roads ahead of you and many hills to climb;
> but together we can do it by taking one day at a time.
> It was always my philosophy and I'd like it for you too...
> that as you give unto the world, the world will give to you.
> 
> If you can help somebody who's in sorrow and pain,
> then you can say to God at night......"My day was not in vain."
> And now I am contented....that my life has been worthwhile,
> knowing as I passed along the way, I made somebody smile.
> 
> So if you meet somebody who is sad and feeling low,
> just lend a hand to pick him up, as on your way you go.
> When you're walking down the street, and you've got me on your mind;
> I'm walking in your footsteps only half a step behind.
> 
> And when it's time for you to go.... from that body to be free,
> remember you're not going.....you're coming here to me.



***Standing Ovation*** :bow:

P.S. I wouldn't want to follow that one with a speech


----------



## largenlovely

I actually thought of you too Charlie...Rhonda always spoke very fondly of you *hugs* I wanted to write you but wasn't sure how to get in touch with you. *hugs* y'all are in my thoughts



fatcharlie said:


> I´m in shock........my dear friend and angel have taken off and flown away.
> 
> I have been worried for her the last couple of weeks and time by time last year. I almost wrote Melissa the other day to hear if she had heard anything.
> 
> Been a member of her site since she started it - and it was closed yesterday I coulden´t understand.
> 
> Oh God (and I don´t beleif in any God) what a shock.
> But I have feared for this
> I have followed Rhonda for 7-8 years first on Dim. chat, her Myspace sites, Eye ball chats and Facebook site.
> During this years she have had a lot of up and downs. House fire, loss of her father and that terrible loss of her son and her medical issues and with that her economical situation the last year.
> 
> I or we (my wife was also involved) have tryed to support her during this years as a friend and sometimes more like a father.
> 
> R.I.P sweet Rhonda now you will be in just our memories and DREAMs.
> Hope you will reach that beuatiful island and beach you dreamt of together with Zak.
> 
> Puss o kram Charlie:wubu:


----------



## largenlovely

the hardest thing in the world is losing a child..i've watched too many loved ones go through it. I'm happy she's with him again even if our loss is great



diableps said:


> Melissa
> That was a wonderful post. I lost a daughter around about the same time, so I had some idea of her grief and sadness. We all say our thoughts and prayers go out to her and her family, partly because we simply do not know what else to say, but in the end it is all we can say. Just remember that after the funeral to have a good laugh, remembering the good times.


----------



## weetabix

She was a very beautiful SSBBW and generous enough to provide us loads of photos and videos.

It is very sad for us that she has left us, but we should be very glad she lived with us. Life can be tough and it sounds like she had some tough times. I do hope she also enjoyed life enough to make up for the bad times.


----------



## MissToodles

may she rest in peace.


----------



## ValentineBBW

Such shocking and sad news. RIP Rhonda


----------



## natasfan

i cant believe it.


----------



## Oldtimer76

So sad to hear this!

Hope she will be okay now and found her peace.
I remember seeing this show featuring her and her son, who was so worried about her...
She will be remembered:bow:


----------



## ChickletsBBW

Wow, I'm so shocked and I just found out. I'm so sorry to hear of her passing. I didn't personally know Rhonda but she will be missed. My thoughts go out to her friends and family.

I agree with what someone else posted earlier.. This has been such a hard year with just the Dimensions losses. I'm ready to start 2010 and have a better year. My best wishes to everyone and good health in the new year.

-Chicky


----------



## mykee

Sorry to hear about Rhonda's passing.
Even though I have been reading these forums for many years now and just recently joined, I feel like I am a part of the Dimensions family.
I realized that time will heal all wounds.
Let always keep a special place in our heart's open for those that have blessed our lives in on way or another.
Let us cherish all that Rhonda has done for us by providing us with great memories and understand that we were truly blessed to have know our friend and Dimension's family member Rhonda.

God bless Rhonda, and her family.
God bless everyone.


----------



## yzermam

R.I.P now she is with her son


----------



## largenlovely

Just a small update..I just got off the phone with Rhonda's mom a second ago and the funeral arrangements have been changed from Lewis Funeral Home in Milton, FL to another location. I'm going to call her back tomorrow after they've finalized everything to get more details on the exact location and time.


----------



## Don Carlos

I can't say I am too surprised to hear this news given how saddened and depressed she was over the loss of her son. That being said, I sincerely hope she is now at peace and reunited with him in Heaven...


----------



## Weirdo890

I'm sorry to hear this. May her family be strong and my condolences.


----------



## Tina

My condolences to Rhonda's family and friends.


----------



## MatthewB

I didn't know her personally, but I wish I had. 

*largenlovely*, did her mother say anything about a medical examiner looking her over? If she didn't take her own life, it would bring a great deal of closure, I'm sure, to find out why she passed away.


----------



## largenlovely

I'm sorry Matthew i just don't feel comfortable discussing the details....but no, it definitely wasn't suicide and i knew that it wasn't. 



MatthewB said:


> I didn't know her personally, but I wish I had.
> 
> *largenlovely*, did her mother say anything about a medical examiner looking her over? If she didn't take her own life, it would bring a great deal of closure, I'm sure, to find out why she passed away.


----------



## MatthewB

largenlovely said:


> I'm sorry Matthew i just don't feel comfortable discussing the details....but no, it definitely wasn't suicide and i knew that it wasn't.


Okay; all right, I'm sorry. No need for me to butt in in a situation like this.


----------



## fatlane

largenlovely said:


> ... it definitely wasn't suicide and i knew that it wasn't.



I think this has been said a few times already, but it wouldn't hurt to emphasize it.

Please don't imply something that isn't the case. Death is already a sensitive enough issue without complicating it: she passed away without a personal storm and rage. Her passing should not be a springboard for speculation, but a reason to take pause, take personal inventory, and to offer to mourn with those that mourn.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I can't rep you, but... :bow:


----------



## MistahSmooth_CT

My thoughts and prayers go out to her family, may God be with them all.


----------



## GordoNegro

Definite shock, my deepest condolences to all who knew Rhonda best.


----------



## chocolate desire

Melissa thanks for keeping us informed as painful as this must be. Please let me know if there is anything I can do to help you get through this time.


----------



## runnerman

I'd like to add my voice to the many others who have expressed their sadness over Rhonda's passing. She brought joy to many people. May she rest in peace.


----------



## joeyblunts

rest in peace sweetie you will be missed dearly condolences out to your family and friends


----------



## largenlovely

thanks Renee  yesterday and today has been horrific (as i'm sure you're feeling all those things right along with me)...but i'm starting to calm down tonight from the last day and a half of denial then disbelief, grief and shock ..and i'm starting to feel more acceptance that this has really happened....at least in a calmer manner anyway ya know 




chocolate desire said:


> Melissa thanks for keeping us informed as painful as this must be. Please let me know if there is anything I can do to help you get through this time.


----------



## TJF

I'm very sad to hear that Rhonda has passed away. I've not known her personally, but I've followed her here, and on her site. I've long feared she might pass away of a broken heart - I've felt a stubborn sadness shining through, a slight detachment, though she also carried herself with a certain cheer despite all the many hardships - which seemed to be so many more than a fair share of hardships.

Melissa, thank you very much for your moving and considerate words. 

My condolences to her family.


----------



## jbason

So very sad. My condolences to her family and friends...


----------



## MatthewB

Let's sing a song of remembrance, everyone; one that I feel is appropriate for the occassion and the season: 

_Silent night! Holy night!
All is calm, all is bright
round yon Virgin Mother and Child,
Holy infant so tender and mild,
sleep in Heavenly peace!
sleep in Heavenly peace!_​


----------



## stele69

Well I am very sad now that i have just readed this news  
I didn't know her personally but i have follow her thru her sites and i loved her cheerfulness. So i want to send big hugs to her family and more big hugs to her friends in this forum. 
I ask her friends to give more info about this sad event, when they will know more info.
Thank you.
Ciao Rhonda.


----------



## Eastern_Shadow

Sorry to hear this, I remember her postings on this board before I became a member....


----------



## largenlovely

Ok i just got off the phone with Rhonda's mom. The services have been changed and are official at this point. They will be held at ...

National Cremation and Burial Society
5641 Highway 90 West
Milton Florida 32583
Phone: 850-623-2205


the service will be held on Saturday at 1:00pm

I will be there if anyone wants me to look and make sure your flowers make it


----------



## fanofdimensions

I am a bit late to the news, just noticed it now and wanted to add my condolences to her family. She was a really nice person and I was really sad to hear about this.


----------



## largenlovely

I forgot some info...I don't know why i had to ask her mom if it was ok for me to give her last name lol..i guess because Rhonda was careful about giving it out ..but..anyway..when sending flowers her name is Rhonda McCurley

so...let me repost...

Rhonda McCurley
National Cremation and Burial Society
5641 Highway 90 West
Milton Florida 32583
Phone: 850-623-2205


the service will be held on Saturday at 1:00pm

I will be there if anyone wants me to look and make sure your flowers make it


----------



## Allie Cat

Wow. I can't believe it... I only talked with her a few times, but this... I don't know. I'm so sorry..


----------



## BBLEAO

Rhonda was one of the reasons why I felt happy and without embaressment in the type of woman I preferred, I've chatted only ounce with her, but through her site I saw what a beautiful person she was, she was very outgoing in terms of personality, she didn't care what people thought about her, and I respected her for that, she was someone that could cheer you up, easily. I send out my condolences to her family & friends, I'm glad I was lucky to have known, Rhonda, Thanks, and Rest In Peace.


----------



## goochoid

What a lovely girl, what a nice friend and what a terrible shame.

I send my love and positive vibes to all her friends and family. I am deeply saddened by this news.


----------



## gangstadawg

largenlovely said:


> I forgot some info...I don't know why i had to ask her mom if it was ok for me to give her last name lol..i guess because Rhonda was careful about giving it out ..but..anyway..when sending flowers her name is Rhonda McCurley
> 
> so...let me repost...
> 
> Rhonda McCurley
> National Cremation and Burial Society
> 5641 Highway 90 West
> Milton Florida 32583
> Phone: 850-623-2205
> 
> 
> the service will be held on Saturday at 1:00pm
> 
> I will be there if anyone wants me to look and make sure your flowers make it



is there any info on what happened?


----------



## SocialbFly

gangstadawg said:


> is there any info on what happened?



it really is none of our business, and kind of in poor taste that people keep asking...if someone wants to tell such personal info...they will, until then, lets respect the family and friends and quit asking....


----------



## gangstadawg

SocialbFly said:


> it really is none of our business, and kind of in poor taste that people keep asking...if someone wants to tell such personal info...they will, until then, lets respect the family and friends and quit asking....



the reason i ask is because the info could be used to help or save others. especially if its something that is really over looked.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

largenlovely said:


> Ok i just got off the phone with Rhonda's mom. The services have been changed and are official at this point. They will be held at ...
> 
> National Cremation and Burial Society
> 5641 Highway 90 West
> Milton Florida 32583
> Phone: 850-623-2205
> 
> 
> the service will be held on Saturday at 1:00pm
> 
> I will be there if anyone wants me to look and make sure your flowers make it



Rhonda lost her father and son.....this post just made me realize that her Mom lost a husband, grandson and daughter.....all in just a few years time. 
How tragic.....for that whole family.


----------



## SocialbFly

gangstadawg said:


> the reason i ask is because the info could be used to help or save others. especially if its something that is really over looked.



and i think Melissa or the family will tell us if it is something that can help other fat people...Rhonda was a member here for a long time...

please let's give them the respect and time they deserve.


----------



## greeneyes

I think sometimes in knowing what happened,one can go on to the grieving Rhonda was a very sweet person the few times I talked to her,I wish her family and friends peace.


----------



## Hard Nard

I'm so deeply saddened by this news that I'm not sure what to say. I feel so bad for her family but she is with her son and at peace.

I pray she did not suffer.


----------



## largenlovely

SocialbFly said:


> it really is none of our business, and kind of in poor taste that people keep asking...if someone wants to tell such personal info...they will, until then, lets respect the family and friends and quit asking....



Thanks Sbfly  

gangsta i answered your question when another person asked it if you would have just read the thread. Though they blamed Rhonda's death on her weight immediately at the first look at her. Rhonda had other underlying health issues too though. It's all honestly very complicated and i'd really rather not talk about it and respect Rhonda's privacy. 

If you ask me and her mom..we both agree that Rhonda pretty much just grieved herself to death. 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Rhonda lost her father and son.....this post just made me realize that her Mom lost a husband, grandson and daughter.....all in just a few years time.
> How tragic.....for that whole family.



Well..Rhonda's father was her mom's ex husband from a very long time ago and she has since remarried but yeah..to lose both Rhonda and Zak ..and so close together..the family has suffered more than anyone should.


----------



## CleverBomb

I've been away from the boards for a while... this is dreadful news to come back to.

So much tragedy. 

I wish her peace, and to her family and friends also in this dark time.

-Rusty


----------



## BBWMoon

This is quite saddening. My condolences to Rhonda's family and friends.


----------



## moore2me

Dear Friends,

I did not personally know Rhonda either, but judging from the shock, respect, and mourning from this community, she must have been a wonderful person. She also must have been dealt some tragic blows by fate in the loss of her loved ones so early in life. I have heard that the death of a child is one of the most difficult things to endure - our children are meant to outlive us. And as others have mentioned, not only has Rhonda had to navigate through that nightmare, but now her parents do too. They have my condolences and prayers. And those of you hurting and bewildered by this tragedy, also have my prayers as well.

I could not help thinking of the song Eric Clapton wrote wrote for his son's death Tears in Heaven, during such an ordeal.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AscPOozwYA8

Also my favorite song describing loss of a loved one is almost a hundred years old and was written by Sullivan (of Gilbert and Sullivan). It is The Lost Chord and has been performed by various artists over the years. Here is an old recording from 70 years ago . . .
Webster Booth in 1939 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToBxsZKrUQU&feature=related

I'm sure you also have some favorite songs that comfort you at times such as this.

Moore2me


----------



## MatthewB

moore2me said:


> Also my favorite song describing loss of a loved one is over a hundred years old and was written by Sullivan (of Gilbert and Sullivan). It is The Lost Chord and has been performed by various artists over the years. Here is an old recording from 70 years ago . . .
> Webster Booth in 1939 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToBxsZKrUQU&feature=related
> 
> I'm sure you also have some favorite songs that comfort you at times such as this.


Here's my favorite recording; no lyrics, but it's very heartfelt: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lv7i-gkSWn0&fmt=18


----------



## BBW Betty

I am so sorry to hear this sad news. My condolences to her family and friends. Be at peace, now Rhonda.


----------



## Jay West Coast

What a horrible loss. She had such a storied presence in this community, and beautifully eccentric presence. There is little doubt how very much she will be missed.

I have to say that it is very warming to see such an outpouring of love and response on the board from so many people. You guys are such a great bunch.


----------



## Alan

largenlovely said:


> If you ask me and her mom..we both agree that Rhonda pretty much just grieved herself to death.
> 
> 
> The ones who loved her most and were closest to her, before and particularly subsequent to her loss of her son, Know the Real Deal, so to speak.
> According to a top cardiologist here in the nation's capitol area, "Broken Heart Syndrome" is for Real. I suspect are beloved Rhonda had a heart-event(i.e. stroke/heart attack), brought on by her broken heart and other contributing factors.
> Our loss, is her gain...for she is back with Zak forever...


----------



## the_captain

A couple of years ago I had the pleasure of chatting with Rhonda once or twice on another site. She struck me as being a very kind, sweet person, and the outpouring of shock, grief and love here just proves me right! She will certainly be missed by more people than she could have ever imagined.

Largenlovely, I have to say that from what I've seen here, Rhonda was very blessed to have you as a friend - the kind of devoted friend we all wish we had in our lives. Thanks so much for keeping everyone up to date, and my thoughts and prayers go out to you as well as all of Rhonda's friends and family.


----------



## largenlovely

yes it is  



Alan said:


> largenlovely said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Broken Heart Syndrome" is for Real.
Click to expand...


----------



## KHayes666

gangstadawg said:


> the reason i ask is because the info could be used to help or save others. especially if its something that is really over looked.



To quote an old friend of mine:

How she lived should be more important to us than how she died. All of us who knew her or knew OF her got something positive from her, and now is the time to share that in hopes that we can do for others what she had done for us.

So please, let's not talk about how she died, but lets talk about how she lived and brought so much joy to all our lives


----------



## largenlovely

I first started going to see Rhonda about 7-8 years ago .somewhere around that time...and she only lived an hour from me... So we've had a lot of years together and a whole lot of memories....

i think there's always regrets after something like this ..wishing you did more, said more..were there more..i don't have very many close friends that i could share absolutely anything with and not feel judged or think that they might not understand...but Rhonda was one of those kind of friends...and i'll miss her. 



the_captain said:


> Largenlovely, I have to say that from what I've seen here, Rhonda was very blessed to have you as a friend - the kind of devoted friend we all wish we had in our lives. Thanks so much for keeping everyone up to date, and my thoughts and prayers go out to you as well as all of Rhonda's friends and family.


----------



## pendulous

My condolences to all who knew her.


----------



## steve-aka

This is indeed sad and shocking news. I did not know Rhonda personally but definitely knew her presence here on the boards and elsewhere in our community. She seemed like such a vivacious person and a uniquely beautiful spirit. She will be missed for sure! 

My deepest condolences go out to all her friends and family. 

I hope you're at peace now, Rhonda, wherever you may be...


----------



## Still a Skye fan

Oh my goodness!

I never had the pleasure of meeting Rhonda in person but she always struck me as a sweet, kind and funny gal.

My condolences to her family and friends.


Dennis


----------



## fatgirl33

I am stunned by this news, I've always admired Rhonda, I've been a "fan" I guess. I only chatted with her on Dims a few times, several years ago, so I never got to know her very well, but I always looked forward to her posts here on the forums.

To me, she will always be one of the legendary BBW models - she was so beautiful and so confident, and she showed us her sense of humour in her photo sets and videos. I will always treasure those. She was, in my mind, as iconic in our chosen genre as Marilyn Monroe.

I can't imagine what it must have been like to lose a child as she did, and hope she is at peace once again.

My deepest condolences to her family,
Brenda

PS: The humorous anti-weight loss clinic video that Melissa & Rhonda made some time ago is an absolute classic, and I hope one day I can watch it again without tearing up... It really is a sweet, lovely example of sexy BBW weight gain fun.


----------



## ssbbwlover

I was very sad to hear this i never meet Rhonda but she come to me as a very kind and good soul. R.I.P.

Mott the Hoople. Waterlow 
(Ian Hunter)

I followed the night till the morning sunlight
And I thought of the changing times
And I followed the child with the evergreen smile
And the blue broken tears start to cry

Blue broken tears hide away the years
Misty highway seems colder today

And I saw a Waterlow where the evergreen grows
And the wise man knows why he crys
And I heard a child call me away from this all
And the blue broken tears start to rise

Blue broken tears ain't nobody here
Lost in the sun my only young one

Blue broken tears our love disappears
The evergreen dies drowned in my eyes


----------



## largenlovely

that was a beautiful post 

we had a lot of fun with that video..but yeah, i laugh/cry at the same time every time i watch it now..





fatgirl33 said:


> I am stunned by this news, I've always admired Rhonda, I've been a "fan" I guess. I only chatted with her on Dims a few times, several years ago, so I never got to know her very well, but I always looked forward to her posts here on the forums.
> 
> To me, she will always be one of the legendary BBW models - she was so beautiful and so confident, and she showed us her sense of humour in her photo sets and videos. I will always treasure those. She was, in my mind, as iconic in our chosen genre as Marilyn Monroe.
> 
> I can't imagine what it must have been like to lose a child as she did, and hope she is at peace once again.
> 
> My deepest condolences to her family,
> Brenda
> 
> PS: The humorous anti-weight loss clinic video that Melissa & Rhonda made some time ago is an absolute classic, and I hope one day I can watch it again without tearing up... It really is a sweet, lovely example of sexy BBW weight gain fun.


----------



## Santaclear

What terrible, saddening news. 

Rhonda will be very missed.


----------



## MatthewB

*The Lost Chord* 

Seated one day at the organ,
I was weary and ill at ease,
And my fingers wandered idly
Over the noisy keys.

I know not what I was playing,
Or what I was dreaming then;
But I struck one chord of music,
Like the sound of a great Amen.

It flooded the crimson twilight,
Like the close of an angel's psalm,
And it lay on my fevered spirit
With a touch of infinite calm.

It quieted pain and sorrow,
Like love overcoming strife;
It seemed the harmonious echo
From our discordant life.

It linked all perplexèd meanings
Into one perfect peace,
And trembled away into silence
As if it were loth to cease.

I have sought, but I seek it vainly,
That one lost chord divine,
Which came from the soul of the organ,
And entered into mine.

It may be that death's bright angel
Will speak in that chord again,
It may be that only in Heav'n
I shall hear that grand Amen.​


----------



## Shosh

Melissa and Renee you may know, I thought I read once that Rhonda had came from a Native American background?

I could be wrong, regardless here is a Native American Sioux funeral Prayer.


O' Our Father, the sky, hear us and make us strong.

O' Our Mother the Earth, hear us and give us support.

O' Spirit of the East, send us your wisdom,

O' Spirit of the South, may we tread your path of life.

O' Spirit of the West, may we always be ready for the long journey,

O' Spirit of the North, purify us with your cleansing wind.


----------



## TheNowhereMan

Rhonda and I used to chat a little after she first open the latest huge-n-hot site. I had won her slogan contest and we chatted for some time afterwords.
She was always so bubbly and full of life. Not to mention kind and sweet. 
She will be greatly missed and my condolances to her loved ones.


----------



## bullsman812000

i am sad god bless her family what happen R.I.P. Rhonda


----------



## Satsurou

It was indeed a shock to read what happened. My most sincere condolences to her family and friends.


----------



## ATrueFA

Wow this is really sad to hear...Only just heard about it as I haven't been hanging around here a long while. I just chatted with her online a couple weeks ago....

Dave


----------



## BBW Anna

Ohh...so sad news 
she has been a real inspiration for me over the years
rest in peace


----------



## soilworker24

Ive never posted before, although I am on this site frequently. I want to extend my sincere condolences, thoughts, and prayers to all who were close to her. I want to take this oppertunity to say Happy Holidays to everyone and I wish you all the best in this difficult times.


----------



## DutchFA

I've been a real fan of her over the years and I'm very sad to her this tragic news. Hope she has peace now...


----------



## Blueyedevil173

As a longtime fan of hers, I am saddened beyond words to hear of this. She and I spoke a few years ago on webcam, and she was as beautiful inside as she was outside. Cliche, I know, but it's true. A heart that big needed a big house.

One thing that strikes me as odd...why is it rude to ask what happened? The first question out of everyone's mouth when they hear of a death is "how". How did she die? Details of death are public record. Nobody is asking for specifics, even a quick "natural causes" would satisfy most people's questions.

Please don't get mad at me for saying this. This is Rhonda's thread, not a newspaper, I get that. It would just be easier if there weren't so many questions I guess.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Blueyedevil173 said:


> One thing that strikes me as odd...why is it rude to ask what happened? The first question out of everyone's mouth when they hear of a death is "how". How did she die? Details of death are public record. Nobody is asking for specifics, even a quick "natural causes" would satisfy most people's questions.
> 
> It would just be easier if there weren't so many questions I guess.



I completely agree.


----------



## SocialbFly

ChubbyBubbles said:


> I completely agree.



because those that know her have repeatedly said they dont have the details and the family is not bringing it here...so to ask, when it has been asked and speculated at multiple times in this thread, is well...rude.

give it time....then maybe the pain will ease and those that can....may answer.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

SocialbFly said:


> because those that know her have repeatedly said they dont have the details and the family is not bringing it here...so to ask, when it has been asked and speculated at multiple times in this thread, is well...rude.
> 
> give it time....then maybe the pain will ease and those that can....may answer.



I hardly think it's rude to wonder how someone I hold close to my heart has died. I am struggling with the loss of my friend and for that I don't apologize.


----------



## Miss Vickie

ChubbyBubbles said:


> I hardly think it's rude to wonder how someone I hold close to my heart has died. I am struggling with the loss of my friend and for that I don't apologize.



If she was really_ that_ close to you, then a family member will fill you in. It's not rude to _wonder_, which is human nature, but where I come from it's considered rude to ask and speculate out loud about it, especially when people have been told that it hurts those who are in pain. 

What more needs to be said?


----------



## chocolate desire

those that are close to her know but like me we rather talk about how she lived than how she passed. I think Rhonda would want it that way as she was a pretty private person.


----------



## SocialbFly

chocolate desire said:


> those that are close to her know but like me we rather talk about how she lived than how she passed. I think Rhonda would want it that way as she was a pretty private person.



thank you Renee for saying this again...i am sorry you have to keep answering...hugs and i am sorry you lost your friend.


----------



## Blueyedevil173

Sorry to have stirred things up. I guess I just don't come from a world where death is shameful, and needs to be kept under wraps.

I hope her family's pain is somehow lessened by the fact that she was such a wonderful person. She touched a lot of us, and she will be sorrily missed.


----------



## fatcharlie

Shosh said:


> Melissa and Renee you may know, I thought I read once that Rhonda had came from a Native American background?
> 
> I could be wrong, regardless here is a Native American Sioux funeral Prayer.
> 
> 
> O' Our Father, the sky, hear us and make us strong.
> 
> O' Our Mother the Earth, hear us and give us support.
> 
> O' Spirit of the East, send us your wisdom,
> 
> O' Spirit of the South, may we tread your path of life.
> 
> O' Spirit of the West, may we always be ready for the long journey,
> 
> O' Spirit of the North, purify us with your cleansing wind.




I also have been chating with Rhonda about heritance and nationality. She was mostly Irish but you are right Susanna she had some Cherokee ancestors and was a member of some Cherokee association. 
She was proud of being a Native American. 
So I guess this would be right for her.:happy:


----------



## SocialbFly

Blueyedevil173 said:


> Sorry to have stirred things up. I guess I just don't come from a world where death is shameful, and needs to be kept under wraps.
> 
> I hope her family's pain is somehow lessened by the fact that she was such a wonderful person. She touched a lot of us, and she will be sorrily missed.



it isnt shameful, it just isnt our bloody business, now let it rest, if you were so close, you would already know. Please, let her rest in peace if it was our business, we would know. 

Bloody hell.


----------



## TONYS

Life can be so short. Sometimes the niceset most caring ones go faster it seems, leaving the world a little darker. A smile, happy memories, our warmth, and goodness leave the world a little better place. All we leave are memories for others to remember good and bad. Thank you Rhonda for leaving the world a little better place, thanks for the memories. RIP


----------



## KFD

Wow. Rest in Peace, Rhonda. My condolences go out to her family...


----------



## gotgot

Been away for a couple of days & just saw this. 
Never met or knew Rhonda/HnH like many of you did so any words of hope or tribute by definition must be muted compared to your pain, but she is to this date, after over 10 years of being on this site and others similar to it, the one and only webmodel/paysite I have ever subscribed and resubscribed to. She brought joy to my life doing what she did, and for that she will always be in my memory.


----------



## chocolate desire

thank you Shosh yes Rhonda did have Native American background which she was very proud of. This is quite fitting. hard to belive she has been gone a week and the pain is as raw as if it was yesterday.




fatcharlie said:


> I also have been chating with Rhonda about heritance and nationality. She was mostly Irish but you are right Susanna she had some Cherokee ancestors and was a member of some Cherokee association.
> She was proud of being a Native American.
> So I guess this would be right for her.:happy:


----------



## chocolate desire

I dont think death is shameful but it is for these reasons my kids know I want NO service nor anyone to see me after I have passed. If they are not close enough to be a true friend then no need to come see what deth did to me,I loves Rhonda and without a doubt knew she loved me and know if it were me she would give me the respect and privacy that I know she wanted.



Blueyedevil173 said:


> Sorry to have stirred things up. I guess I just don't come from a world where death is shameful, and needs to be kept under wraps.
> 
> I hope her family's pain is somehow lessened by the fact that she was such a wonderful person. She touched a lot of us, and she will be sorrily missed.


----------



## jenboo

The only person who knows what Rhonda would want, is Rhonda. To assume what her feelings would be towards sharing or not sharing the cause of her death is not fair to her. I personally would want others to know how I died and to maybe help them in my death, but that is just me. Death is something we all face and we all grieve in different ways, but to wonder is human nature and when ones friend is lost by the unknown we make assumptions that, like I said above, may not reflect the position the person would have had given the choice.

If you believe in the after life, you know that Rhonda is in a place of peace. I wish that for her and all others who have been taken from those they love and who love them.


----------



## SocialbFly

jenboo said:


> The only person who knows what Rhonda would want, is Rhonda. To assume what her feelings would be towards sharing or not sharing the cause of her death is not fair to her.



I am an RN, i see death more than i would care to. Sometimes it hits you hard that we are all human and death claims us at some point. 

I am certainly NOT saying what Rhonda did or did not want, i only knew her from a peripheral sense, but for Gods sake, had you of read this whole thread at all...you would know that her CLOSE friends, who have knowledge of Rhonda and her private life, have expressed that she did NOT want this discussed. Again, i say if you knew her, you would already know...so that being said, i am going to say this plainly in a language that you seemingly cant understand.

IT IS NONE OF YOUR FUCKING BUSINESS, and let it rest.


----------



## dragorat

*As I said in a post earlier.Before my mother died she told me "Don't dwell on my passing but remember all the good times past." I feel Rhonda would want the same thing.I wasn't as close to her as a lot here but that is how I see it.*


----------



## chocolate desire

Jen hon I think Melissa will agree with this when I say Rhonda was a very private person although she was very outgoing.So with her being private while living I am sure without ANY doubt she would want the same privacy in her passing.
Social girl thank you for putting it in plain english.



jenboo said:


> The only person who knows what Rhonda would want, is Rhonda. To assume what her feelings would be towards sharing or not sharing the cause of her death is not fair to her. I personally would want others to know how I died and to maybe help them in my death, but that is just me. Death is something we all face and we all grieve in different ways, but to wonder is human nature and when ones friend is lost by the unknown we make assumptions that, like I said above, may not reflect the position the person would have had given the choice.
> 
> If you believe in the after life, you know that Rhonda is in a place of peace. I wish that for her and all others who have been taken from those they love and who love them.


----------



## Gromit

I know this is a late post, but I just found out last night that Rhonda had passed away. She and I used to chat, years ago. She was an intelligent, sweet soul. I am shocked and saddened by her passing; however, I would never want to prevent any soul from the glorious beauty of the life hereafter.

Rhonda, rest in peace. I look forward to meeting you where the streets have no name, where there is no more pain, and where tears are no longer shed.


----------



## Mishty

I feel numb and I really believe the world is at loss.


RIP Rhonda, you were truly a lovely lady.




Mary you're covered in roses, you're covered in ashes
You're covered in rain
You're covered in babies, you're covered in slashes
You're covered in wilderness, you're covered in stains
You cast aside the sheet, you cast aside the shroud
Of another man, who served the world proud
You greet another son, you lose another one
On some sunny day and always stay, mary

Jesus says mother I couldn't stay another day longer
Flys right by me and leaves a kiss upon her face
While the angels are singin' his praises in a blaze of glory
Mary stays behind and starts cleaning up the place

Mary she moves behind me
She leaves her fingerprints everywhere
Everytime the snow drifts, everytime the sand shifts
Even when the night lifts, she's always there

Jesus said mother I couldn't stay another day longer
Flys right by me and leaves a kiss upon her face
While the angels are singin' his praises in a blaze of glory
Mary stays behind and starts cleaning up the place

Mary you're covered in roses, you're covered in ruin
You're covered in secrets
Your'e covered in treetops, you're covered in birds
Who can sing a million songs without any words
You cast aside the sheets, you cast aside the shroud
Of another man, who served the world proud
You greet another son, you lose another one
On some sunny day and always stay
Mary, mary, mary 

Mary - Patty Griffin


----------



## ohiofa

Another petal has fallen off the rose that is the beautiful women of this community. Rest in peace Rhonda and take your place as one of the angels of the heavens. My thoughs and prayers are with your family.


----------



## NotAnExpert

My apologies for reading and posting so seldomly on these boards. I knew Rhonda only through Dimensions, so my knowledge of her life and personality is very filtered. But when she lost her son, I felt her devastation, even here. Her "recovery" was surprisingly fast and I wondered how real it was. Wounds like that don't heal so quickly. Melissa's opinion, that she ultimately died of grief, is very plausible to me.

It's natural for people to be curious about the particulars of death. It's a way of understanding, of bringing order to the chaos of loss. And it's completely meaningless. Having a "reason" doesn't do her or us any good. She's still gone, and we're still here. She had some choices in her life and some non-choices. She loved. She felt. She desired. She gave. She lived. As some have suggested, we would do best to learn from our experiences of her, and enhance our own lives accordingly.

Death doesn't have a purpose. It's just a boundary. Life can always have purpose, even when it ends. I'm grateful for what little I have known of Rhonda, and of Cindy, of Connie and others who have passed. Dimensions has made them more than just pictures on a screen for me. I intend to remember them alive, and the life they brought here.


----------



## Mega-M

Wow ? This is terrible
Why ? she days before post her last set ? 
She will be much better than here
she will restore in peace


----------



## concha69

RIP Rhonda


----------



## SSBBW Admirer

I will Miss you R.I.P.


----------



## Waikikian

Maybe another person who has read Dimensions for years while seldom posting should respond to the most recent privacy posts.

Sure, I'm curious about Rhonda, whom I still remember as "4u" - I'm curious to know more about the private lives of the many living ladies we revere in this corner of cyberspace. There are real people behind the posed personnae, and even the occasional photo that looks more like a snapshot than a centerfold is welcome.

But it does not logically follow that because I'm curious to know more, I'm entitled to the information. And while some posters who knew Rhonda are incensed at the board pressure to say more, it does not automatically follow that Rhonda's friends and family would be better off telling all than enduring the sometimes insensitive posts that have appeared in this thread. I've seen it before, too, in other spaces, but I have never seen it succeed in dislodging the additional information that others would like.

In our own community, several very popular posters have decamped, leaving behind years of speculation and curiosity that has never been satified. (One partial exception was a cute webmaster who dropped out without warning; our fearless leader felt able years later to reveal that for family reasons she decided not to be a "public figure" for us any more; the truth laid to rest a lot of far-out speculation.) I cannot recall any case where posters have argued and pestered someone into telling personal details.


----------



## Sandie S-R

Please keep this thread on topic. Condolences and respects please. Off topic comments will be removed. 

/Mod


----------



## chocolate desire

For those of you that would like to leave a few words of comfort to Rhondas family here is a link to her guest book as well as one to her obit. I ask that you please show her family how much we all loved Rhonda thank you. 
http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/srpressgazette/obituary.aspx?page=lifestory&pid=137136002

http://www.legacy.com/gb2/default.aspx?bookid=9444770219906


----------



## KHayes666

chocolate desire said:


> For those of you that would like to leave a few words of comfort to Rhondas family here is a link to her guest book as well as one to her obit. I ask that you please show her family how much we all loved Rhonda thank you.
> http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/srpressgazette/obituary.aspx?page=lifestory&pid=137136002
> 
> http://www.legacy.com/gb2/default.aspx?bookid=9444770219906



I signed it....thank you for posting the link


----------



## Shosh

Rhonda was born May 24th 1971.

I was born May 27th 1970.

We were pretty close in age. So sad.


----------



## dragorat

*Thanks Sis for posting this.I signed it willingly.*


----------



## DebbieBBW

Obviously I am very late on this but RIP Rhonda. She was such a good soul. Just a beautiful person. She was one of the few web girls that I had gotten to know well. I had not talked to her in some time and now I feel awful about that.

I can't not tell you guys how often I have thought about Rhonda and shared the story of what happened to her son with ANYONE who would listen in hopes that it might save another young persons life. I am not shocked at this news as much as saddened. She was never the same after her precious boy passed away. I am not a religious person but if heaven does exsist I know they are there toghether, finally in peace..

I am happy to have been able to call Rhonda my friend even if we had not ever met in person. She will be remember and missed always.:wubu:


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Miss Vickie said:


> What more needs to be said?



you are so right


----------



## imfree

chocolate desire said:


> For those of you that would like to leave a few words of comfort to Rhondas family here is a link to her guest book as well as one to her obit. I ask that you please show her family how much we all loved Rhonda thank you.
> http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/srpressgazette/obituary.aspx?page=lifestory&pid=137136002
> 
> http://www.legacy.com/gb2/default.aspx?bookid=9444770219906



My deepest empathy goes to all who love Rhonda. I only
discovered this tragedy a few minutes ago and my tears
still fresh. She was such a beautiful person. We had a
few delightfully funny posts, back and forth, about spaghetti,
awhile back. She had character and spirit. Thank you for this
post, Renee'.


----------



## Grandmasterflash

Terrible shame, I only just found out today, after wondering why there hadn't been any updates on her Huge'n'Hot website since August 2009!

What was the cause?


----------



## Morganer

Grandmasterflash said:


> Terrible shame, I only just found out today, after wondering why there hadn't been any updates on her Huge'n'Hot website since August 2009!
> 
> What was the cause?



It is a very sore topic.


----------



## Blackjack




----------



## FA Punk

Rather creepy this women has been dead for three years and still has a clip4sale store up


----------



## diggers1917

FA Punk said:


> Rather creepy this women has been dead for three years and still has a clip4sale store up



That's...distasteful. Is there perhaps some way of requesting it be closed out of at least a semblance of respect? I presume clips4sale now pockets all the money spent on that site, which may be why they haven't closed it of their own volition  The whole setup seems...well, really disrespectful.


----------



## FA Punk

diggers1917 said:


> That's...distasteful. Is there perhaps some way of requesting it be closed out of at least a semblance of respect? I presume clips4sale now pockets all the money spent on that site, which may be why they haven't closed it of their own volition  The whole setup seems...well, really disrespectful.



Honestly I say it's up to Rhonda's family to make the call on weather or not her old clip4sale store should be closed, mybe the money is going to her family? But still though it is in bad taste.


----------



## KHayes666

FA Punk said:


> Honestly I say it's up to Rhonda's family to make the call on weather or not her old clip4sale store should be closed, mybe the money is going to her family? But still though it is in bad taste.



You don't think we tried this 3 years ago? I sent an email to clips4sale years ago about closing it down and never got a reply back.


----------



## Emma

I think about Rhonda and her son every so often. I hope she is at peace and happy that they are reunited now.


----------



## FA Punk

KHayes666 said:


> You don't think we tried this 3 years ago? I sent an email to clips4sale years ago about closing it down and never got a reply back.



First off I didn't say you did and second, all I was doing was pointing something out so you can cool your jets man.


----------



## moniquessbbw

I miss her too we use to meet up in Dims chat on the late night shift and talk.


----------



## swedishiron

If the money from the sales are going to whom she directed them too how is selling and the buying her clips after her death disrespectful compared to buying Whitney Houston's music after her death or buying a copy of the Batman the Dark Knight after Heath Ledger's death ? 

The only reason I could see that being so is if you believe what she did in her videos contributed to her death. But the same could be said for many successful musicians/actors who drug habits are funded by the sale of their music/films.


----------



## willowmoon

swedishiron said:


> If the money from the sales are going to whom she directed them too how is selling and the buying her clips after her death disrespectful compared to buying Whitney Houston's music after her death or buying a copy of the Batman the Dark Knight after Heath Ledger's death ?
> 
> The only reason I could see that being so is if you believe what she did in her videos contributed to her death. But the same could be said for many successful musicians/actors who drug habits are funded by the sale of their music/films.



This is well said ... after all, I'm guessing she did not actually own the content of those clips, they were owned by a separate company, unless she self-published, self-distributed, was the sole-proprietor, etc. etc. Or if she transferred the rights for certain clips to be distributed, well there you go. I would imagine there was some contract(s) that she would have signed. Now if the clips were illegally obtained, that's a different matter altogether.


----------



## Redhotphatgirl

swedishiron said:


> If the money from the sales are going to whom she directed them too how is selling and the buying her clips after her death disrespectful compared to buying Whitney Houston's music after her death or buying a copy of the Batman the Dark Knight after Heath Ledger's death ?
> 
> The only reason I could see that being so is if you believe what she did in her videos contributed to her death. But the same could be said for many successful musicians/actors who drug habits are funded by the sale of their music/films.



Her sister runs it. we found her advertising it on fb as rhonda ....


----------



## Fat Brian

Redhotphatgirl said:


> Her sister runs it. we found her advertising it on fb as rhonda ....



It's good her family has control of it but major ick on pretending to be Rhonda.


----------



## FA Punk

Redhotphatgirl said:


> Her sister runs it. we found her advertising it on fb as rhonda ....



Why is she pretending to be Rhonda? Thats rather bizarre and creepy.


----------



## Dromond

FA Punk said:


> Why is she pretending to be Rhonda? Thats rather bizarre and creepy.



The almighty dollar would be my guess.


----------



## FA Punk

Dromond said:


> The almighty dollar would be my guess.



It really be that worth it?


----------



## Dromond

FA Punk said:


> It really be that worth it?



Souls have been sold for less.


----------



## FA Punk

Dromond said:


> Souls have been sold for less.



Like mybe 50 bucks a week, thats rather heartless.


----------

